# HDR support



## Suleks (Mar 13, 2019)

I'd like to see OBS support more HDR aware workflows. I think we'd need to make sure the whole composition pipeline is color space, luminance, and high precision source format aware. Color spaces are pretty hard to work with in the current state of things imo. For PC HDR support, that means supporting HDR10. We'd have to tone map everything for streaming purposes, which happens transparently right now. Since a lot of games released this year support HDR, it's becoming more important.


----------



## mong00se (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes, I specifically registered for this forum to support this request. With Sony alpha series cameras capable of supporting HDR video output, it would be great to take advantage of this in stream.

And would it be possilble to use a LUT or some other type of metadata so that OBS could have an HDR / SDR toggle? It's just colorspace math, for the most part, and for livestreaming a mathematical trim pass from HDR to SDR should be just fine in most situations...


----------



## JohnnyDi (Mar 30, 2020)

mong00se said:


> Yes, I specifically registered for this forum to support this request. With Sony alpha series cameras capable of supporting HDR video output, it would be great to take advantage of this in stream.
> 
> And would it be possilble to use a LUT or some other type of metadata so that OBS could have an HDR / SDR toggle? It's just colorspace math, for the most part, and for livestreaming a mathematical trim pass from HDR to SDR should be just fine in most situations...


Here's a video, explaining how to stream HDR games through OBS. I's all about perfect tonemapping. But you should repeat the steps for each game. Result is amazing here.))
https://youtu.be/BZ5G6DLSc_U


----------



## DoNotAimAtMe (Jan 24, 2022)

JohnnyDi said:


> Here's a video, explaining how to stream HDR games through OBS. I's all about perfect tonemapping. But you should repeat the steps for each game. Result is amazing here.))
> https://youtu.be/BZ5G6DLSc_U



Video is private? How to do?


----------

